# Uplink Activity for the Week of 9-18-7



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

226 GEMTV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD Available


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: 225 GEMTV has an EPG noting it's move to 226 on September 19th.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Lol, Thanks John! Although, I expect to see more work from you tommorow


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm predicting a channel move for 225 (change transponder to a slate channel).

Sure would be nice to see some secret HD come on.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Why would they suddenly move it up a channel?


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

of today upates tlfm is telformual emxican news entereteintmn paytv channel

nhln uopliked in hd but no oin sd


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Why am I getting channel 126? I didn't pay for it - some free preview? Info says the price is going down to $5 a month.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

104 SRI ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD

225 GEMTV MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

403 NHLN ADDED TO Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

403 NHLN ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

559 NHLN ADDED TO Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

559 NHLN ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

576 ZEESA ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD

576 ZEESA ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

731 TV5 MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

753 TAP1 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

753 TAP1 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

754 TAP2 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

754 TAP2 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

799 GEMNI MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

800 SURYA MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

806 CHNLI MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

811 MAATV ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w MPEG2 SD

812 MH1 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w MPEG2 SD

858 TFMLA ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD

5714 CHNLI ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5715 GEMNI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5716 SURYA ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5717 TV5 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5878 SOON3 162 REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5879 SOON4 162 REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5880 SOON5 162 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5923 MP413 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5924 MP414 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5925 MP415 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5926 MP416 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5927 MP417 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5928 MP418 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5929 MP419 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5930 MP420 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5931 MP421 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5932 MP422 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5933 MP423 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5934 MP424 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5943 MP433 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5944 MP434 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5945 MP435 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5946 MP436 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5947 MP437 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5948 MP438 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5949 MP439 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5950 MP440 168 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5951 MP441 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 HD

5952 MP442 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 HD

5953 MP443 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 HD

5956 MP241 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

5957 MP242 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

5958 MP243 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

9428 HDPPV MPEG2 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9430 SHO-E MPEG2 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9440 HBO MPEG2 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9510 VERIA ADDED TO Tp 3 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD

9543 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9543 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9544 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9544 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9545 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9545 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9546 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9546 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9547 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9547 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9548 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9548 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9549 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9549 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9550 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9550 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9551 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9551 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9552 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9552 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9553 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9553 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9554 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9554 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9555 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9555 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9556 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9556 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9557 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9557 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9558 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9558 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9561 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9561 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9562 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9562 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9563 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9563 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9564 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9564 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9565 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9565 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9566 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9566 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9567 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9567 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9568 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9568 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9569 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9569 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9570 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9570 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9571 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9571 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9572 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9572 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9791 MIG1 ADDED TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

9792 MIG2 ADDED TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

CHANGE COUNT 114


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

zeetv webste

a channnel callled zees ajtitvia is coming soon 
mayeb si taht onre


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats SRI?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet! NHL Network, right? Is that a premium pack or is it like NFL Network?


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Sweet! NHL Network, right? Is that a premium pack or is it like NFL Network?


I would say based upon the channel numbers (559 & 403) that it will be included with the Center Ice package and the multi-sport package.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

First time I have a seen a ZEE channel not on 148 for West Coast. Not sure what Dish's master plan for 148 is...

Rasheed


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

rasheed said:


> First time I have a seen a ZEE channel not on 148 for West Coast. Not sure what Dish's master plan for 148 is...
> 
> Rasheed


It's on 119.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The Dish Channel Chart has been updated but unfortunately the DBSTalk troubles knocked out my access to the site so I could not upload the changes. Two questions for anyone who can answer:

What is SRI on channel 104?

Which flavor of ZEE is ZEE SA. I see a Zee South Africa, but I don't think that makes sense.

See ya
Tony


----------



## HellasSat (Oct 26, 2003)

Not sure what SRI is but Zee SA is Zee Sports America, looks like an Asian sports channel coming soon.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

why nhl network onli}y in hd and nto on sd?

nhlentwpork in cnada is abel assd


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The Dish Channel Chart has been updated but unfortunately the DBSTalk troubles knocked out my access to the site so I could not upload the changes.


The demand got so heavy today that www.dbstalk.com was moved to a load balancing system between several servers. 

I'm sure you have PM'd Chris already ... he'll get all the fun stuff working! 

Looks like a few people will miss their MPEG2 HBO/SHO/PPV on 148°.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Aransay said:


> why nhl network onli}y in hd and nto on sd?
> 
> nhlentwpork in cnada is abel assd


I would also like to know why no SD NHL Network, unless it was a mistake and 403 should be SD.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am sure the SD one will get uplinked eventually (regardless if 403 was a mistake or not)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> The demand got so heavy today that www.dbstalk.com was moved to a load balancing system between several servers.
> 
> I'm sure you have PM'd Chris already ... he'll get all the fun stuff working!
> 
> Looks like a few people will miss their MPEG2 HBO/SHO/PPV on 148°.


Yeah. He's scratching his head trying to figure out what exactly is wrong!  Anyway, as soon as I can upload the changes, I will. Then Darkman can send me all the corrections to the mistakes I inevitably made. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hope you folks in the Pacific Northwest get your big dishes in place for 129: 

376 FOXNW MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the addition of NHL HD and NBA HD channels. Looks like Center Ice
and NBA League Pass are going to be in HD starting in October.
Now all Dish needs is MSG HD and FSNY HD to be turned on. Seems more
likely with the NHL HD and NBA HD channels.

Also TBS HD needs to be added for baseball.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Sweet! NHL Network, right? Is that a premium pack or is it like NFL Network?


Its Center Ice. All games .. blackout stuff ... I get it every year like I DID with MLB EI.

Its great to see it all in HD. Looks like you an I will be starved to see the SHARKS at home in HD.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Yeah. He's scratching his head trying to figure out what exactly is wrong!  Anyway, as soon as I can upload the changes, I will. Then Darkman can send me all the corrections to the mistakes I inevitably made.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Maybe its all the D* subscriber posts wondering where their 100 HD channels are.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Darkman said:


> I am sure the SD one will get uplinked eventually (regardless if 403 was a mistake or not)


i trus in yodu akaman heop ypaure rigth and is alsopdloisnd soom i

I wonbuy ener ice, idoen liek hockey so much, but wed a few ahems awek in mutlisprotim oeky

inaltianeoria hey we several eyar witout nhl

Lasts eason sky emxico o tar fofering nhl hockey 3 games a weak

moday, wdnesay and friday lvie, with repeat tusdays and thrusay aa wal la the hcoeky abel ehre and mso of teh tiem they v where versus games, osme fns an soemcnaian riginde


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

I think the server issue was D10-related.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

John W said:


> Maybe its all the D* subscriber posts wondering where their 100 HD channels are.


They're not all coming now, but a good chunk will.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

SMosher said:


> Its Center Ice. All games .. blackout stuff ... I get it every year like I DID with MLB EI.
> 
> Its great to see it all in HD. Looks like you an I will be starved to see the SHARKS at home in HD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


>


:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa

Dish dislike the BAY AREA


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> .... Anyway, as soon as I can upload the changes, I will. Then Darkman can send me all the corrections to the mistakes I inevitably made.


Try NOT to make 'em ... so he wouldn't have to. :grin:


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Hound said:


> I like the addition of NHL HD and NBA HD channels. Looks like Center Ice
> and NBA League Pass are going to be in HD starting in October.
> Now all Dish needs is MSG HD and FSNY HD to be turned on. Seems more
> likely with the NHL HD and NBA HD channels.
> ...


What a change from last season when we could only get 1 game a night on NBA League Pass, (if any at all) and they were usually crappy Eastern Conference games at that! Awesome! Can't wait to watch my Warriors in HD!
D* is said to be adding TBS in HD so I would expect E* to add as well. 
Those of us in NorCal are still waiting for FSN Bay Area and Comcast SportsNet West to be in HD.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

aaronbud said:


> What a change from last season when we could only get 1 game a night on NBA League Pass, (if any at all) and they were usually crappy Eastern Conference games at that! Awesome! Can't wait to watch my Warriors in HD!
> D* is said to be adding TBS in HD so I would expect E* to add as well.
> Those of us in NorCal are still waiting for FSN Bay Area and Comcast SportsNet West to be in HD.


Big change. Both FSN Bay Area and CSN West are uplinked, so maybe they
will be turned on as well, and shown as part of Center Ice and League Pass.
I suspect TBS HD will be announced by October 3. But can never be sure.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Aransay said:


> zeetv webste
> 
> a channnel callled zees ajtitvia is coming soon
> mayeb si taht onre


You mean Zee Astitva - sounds like a new soap / serial.

I hope its the sports network - which gives all the cricket we _need_.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

"Can't wait to watch my Warriors in HD!"

Do you believe, do you believe in magic! Warriors come out and plaaaaayyyy!

Can't wait for Fox Sports Bay Area HD to go live.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

Hound said:


> I like the addition of NHL HD and NBA HD channels. Looks like Center Ice
> and NBA League Pass are going to be in HD starting in October.
> Now all Dish needs is MSG HD and FSNY HD to be turned on. Seems more
> likely with the NHL HD and NBA HD channels.
> ...


Don't forget NESNHD and YESHD, channels that would actually bring in new subs. My question is will the Bruins games be broadcast in HD on Center Ice even though E* doesn't have NESNHD?


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa
> 
> Dish dislike the BAY AREA


Dish dislikes the NE more.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

nataraj said:


> You mean Zee Astitva - sounds like a new soap / serial.
> 
> I hope its the sports network - which gives all the cricket we _need_.


Is it available now to subscribers?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No


----------



## npk007 (Sep 21, 2007)

ARe these channels added to 121 or 118.7

5715 GEMNI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
5716 SURYA ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

npk007 said:


> ARe these channels added to 121 or 118.7
> 
> 5715 GEMNI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
> 5716 SURYA ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD


121w .... 118.7 is a completely different place.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

An-Echo-Star said:


> Dish dislikes the NE more.


Dish hates HI/AK the most


----------



## npk007 (Sep 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> 121w .... 118.7 is a completely different place.


Becos when i called Dish CSR as these channel were not coming on 121 from today she said they moved to these channel numbers. when i asked what satellite she said 118.7. She said i need to upgrade my dish to get these channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like the 5700's might be slates telling you to upgrade to a 118.7 dish (Dish 500 Plus). That isn't the normal channel range for internationals.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

5715 and 5716 have EPG stating they are moving, call customer service.

799 and 800 are on both 121 and 118.7

The listings in the 57XX only show to subscribers.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

376 FOXNW MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

380 FOXD MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

381 STO MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

386 FOXN MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

544 NHL MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


>


I hear ya man I hear ya.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

JohnH said:


> 544 NHL MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD
> TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD


I like seeing uplink activity with the NHL channels, but IIRC E* has not renewed the contract with NHL CI yet this year, and neither has On-Demand (cable), only D* has. I forget where I read that but I am pretty sure it was on here or in Avsforum. Also, in the past 2 years I usually recieve a letter stating automatic renewal, I have yet to recieve such a notice for this season. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

380 FOXD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

386 FOXN MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> I like seeing uplink activity with the NHL channels, but IIRC E* has not renewed the contract with NHL CI yet this year, and neither has On-Demand (cable), only D* has. I forget where I read that but I am pretty sure it was on here or in Avsforum. Also, in the past 2 years I usually recieve a letter stating automatic renewal, I have yet to recieve such a notice for this season. Can anyone else confirm?


Well this is why I am on the sidelines waiting to see who is actually offering
HD sports packages, MSG HD, FSNY HD and TBS HD (for the baseball playoffs in
October). I have had CI and League Pass for the last couple of years with E*.
Left E* in August. Just saw a post that D* is not going to have MSG HD for
Sabres games. I have more or less ruled out that any of these HD channels 
will be available on Verizon or Comcast (in my area) this season. 
I would like to get CI in HD and League Pass in HD this season. Still evaluating.
Will Dish issue a press release about the 9500 channels?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the Dish Channel chart not able to update?

Haven't seen any changes since DBSTalk crashed last week


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jefbal99 said:


> Is the Dish Channel chart not able to update?
> 
> Haven't seen any changes since DBSTalk crashed last week


Maybe you need to refresh.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

lastudpae says 8/18/07 

aeg eras eal mycookeis and hsitoryadn tmep fiels is a rpeoblm wirh the chart


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

None of the updates from Post 8 and beyond in this thread are in the chart


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

That's funny. I see corrections posted for 9/19/7 posted on the chart.

Perhaps you need a new link:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

ut ehe sme link i was watching

Knwo tehrhart i oking a syou todl soem mintues ago it wasent


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

OK here as of 4:40 p.m. EDT on 9/24/07. The updates from 9/19 are showing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like the server problems started after that update. Only TNGTony and the other ekb updators and our admins Chris and David would know for sure if access was regained.

The new load sharing system installed has been a challenge behind the scenes ... but it makes the forum more stable and able to keep up with higher demand (such as the peak day last week discussing D*'s new HD not arriving).

Chris and David are working on it. Enough said. Back to the uplink report!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yup.. 9/19 showing there now - "Last Update: 4:30 PM EDT 9/19/07"

Nuff said ..... hehe


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dishchannelchart.com/ silwhoing old version

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm shoing enw version


----------



## R0YAL80 (Dec 29, 2005)

yes I noticed that is the case myself...you are not going mad.

btw would like to once again thank JohnH & TNGTony for all the great work.
and all the contributing members here too, such as Darkman 

thanks guys.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey all. I have been busy for a while and just caught up with this thread. Sorry about the different versions of the chart. As some of you may have figured out, the "dishchannelchart.com" pointer was sending you to the "lost EKB" site. Essentially I had no FTP access to update that site when the server change happened. Chris worked on this for a while and finally gave up. He mirrored the site and set me up on a new spot. I never changed to old pointer that was looking at IP addresses and not a URL. I just changed it and it will take a little while to catch up.

Sorry about that!

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

386 FOXN MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

imaegita ws rleed txh tony,honh hames,a dn al forhe heir ahrd work


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> Hey all. I have been busy for a while and just caught up with this thread. Sorry about the different versions of the chart. As some of you may have figured out, the "dishchannelchart.com" pointer was sending you to the "lost EKB" site. Essentially I had no FTP access to update that site when the server change happened. Chris worked on this for a while and finally gave up. He mirrored the site and set me up on a new spot. I never changed to old pointer that was looking at IP addresses and not a URL. I just changed it and it will take a little while to catch up.
> 
> Sorry about that!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony 

I've only ever used dishchannelchart.com


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry for off-topic somewhat .. but speaking about anxiously waiting on satellite activities, here is good post from over at Sadoun's forum:

-----
"Amazing Photo in an Article About Satelllite Reception in Iran"



yuzhanin said:


> Perhaps it is not directly related to Persian TV reception in the US, but it might be of interest to some.
> 
> There is an interesting article in the July 2006 issue of the Tele-Satellite magazine. It is on page 48 and is called "_The Ups and Downs of Satellite Reception in Iran_". There is an amazing photo of a skyline with satellite dishes everywhere an eye can see. More amazingly, it is in a country where satellite reception is illegal. I attached the photo, but please visit the linked site to read the full article.


It's INDEED.. Truly amazing 

Check it out:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman ... you should know better! We don't discuss illegal reception here!

I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You joking .. right? 

This is just an info from Tele-Sat.. magazine.... 

Posted just for a change of pace 

If pages of FTA / Viewsat, etc.. thread were allowed to go on and on and on... (with actually somewhat technical info in it) .. - surely something like that, once in blue moon, to make few people smile - SHOULD BE allowed


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Darkman said:


> "Amazing Photo in an Article About Satelllite Reception in Iran"
> 
> It's INDEED.. Truly amazing
> 
> Check it out:


The same I believe in Saudi Arabia. Satellite dishes being illegal is like the posted speed limit, I guess


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

JohnH said:


> 576 ZEESA ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD
> 
> 811 MAATV ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w MPEG2 SD


Anyone knows when these channels will go live ? How do we normally find out when a new channel comes online ? I'm surprised they didn't announce it on Charlie chat .... or was it ?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

nataraj,

Dish does not announce new channels any more until AFTER they have been turend on and available to subscribers for at least a day!  Really. Some official press releases for new channels come WEEKS after the channel has been available. They do this now so they stop hearing the constant whine of morons who don't understant the term "forward looking statements" and THINK they heard the word "promise". This way if something goes wrong with negotiations or technically, you don't have what happened last week with the DirecTV side of this board which imploded the whole board. 

Anyway, keep an eye here today (Wednesday) at about 2PM estern for the weekly uplink reports. This is when 99% of the week's activity happens. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And just to note --- 2 PM is not a prediction that there absolutely will be new E* channels today at 2 PM just that the uplinks are generally changed on Wednesday or Thursday and that is a good time to check.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I won't be checking until 4 PM EDT as I have this work thing I do until then. So don't expect it before then.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Ch. 104 just popped up on my guide. Still not sure what it is.


----------

